# Salida de audio quemada.. estereo automovil



## Eduarce (Nov 15, 2018)

Hola gente buenas tardes!!
 Soy nuevo aqui y queria saber si alguien puede ayudarme con mi estereo el mismo enciende, funciona, pero no emite sonido.
Gente conocida me dice que posiblemente se quemo la salida de audio. Se puede reparar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2018)

Le haz conectado mas parlantes ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 15, 2018)

*Bienvenido*.
Primero y principal, cuentanos que tanto sabes de electronica, y que has hecho hasta el momento (medidas, pruebas, etc)


----------



## Eduarce (Nov 15, 2018)

Hola gracias por responder!! Mediciones no hice ninguna, sabia por personas que estan en el tema, que el primer sintoma que tiene un estereo al quemarse su salida de audio es que uno escucha audio y el mismo comienza a entrecortarse, hasta quedar sin sonido


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2018)

Para cuantos parlantes es tu estereo? como lo tenías conectado? Modelo marca....


----------



## ninodeves (Nov 16, 2018)

lo mas barato y sensato,siendo que tienes pocos conocimientos de electrónica y como supongo no tendras ni fuente de alimentación para conectarlo,coje el numero del integrado compra otro y cámbialo,si asi funciona "voila"ya lo tienes listo y sino compra otro radiocd,porque sin conocimientos de electrónica lo vas a estropear mas que arreglar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2018)

Para quitar el integrado "quemado" primero le cortas con cuidado las patas y luego las retiras de a una agregando estaño nuevo . . .  luego verás cómo despejas los agujeros.


----------



## Eduarce (Nov 16, 2018)

Este seria el integrado no? Es el que tiene la pasta disipadora no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2018)

Si,


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2018)

Quitarlo sin hacer las verificaciones previas es un verdadero despropósito, ese tipo de integrado tiene 8 amplificadores utilizando dos para cada canal, estando puesto es fácil verificar si esta dañado midiendo c/u de las 8 salidas con respecto a masa, en un CI que no esta dañado esa medición debería arrojar Vcc/2, es decir si se alimenta con 12, en cada salida con respecto a masa debería verificarse 6Vdc, si difiere de ese valor hay daño inequívoco


----------



## ninodeves (Nov 16, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Quitarlo sin hacer las verificaciones previas es un verdadero despropósito, ese tipo de integrado tiene 8 amplificadores utilizando dos para cada canal, estando puesto es fácil verificar si esta dañado midiendo c/u de las 8 salidas con respecto a masa, en un CI que no esta dañado esa medición debería arrojar Vcc/2, es decir si se alimenta con 12, en cada salida con respecto a masa debería verificarse 6Vdc, si difiere de ese valor hay daño inequívoco


la cuestión es que partimos de la base que el compañero no sabe nada de electrónica,como para ponerse a medir tensiones y además no tiene fuente de alimentación para conectarlo,a menos que se suba la batería del coche a casa.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2018)

Para hacer una medida tan simple no hace falta saber demasiado de electrónica, por eso precisamente lo propongo, ya que es tan simple como tomar cada cable que va a cada extremo del parlante, sin este conectado obviamente y poner la punta roja del téster en el y la punta negra  en el cuerpo metálico, habiendo seleccionado la función dc del instrumento y la escala de de 20V y ver que dice el display, es más fácil que hacer globos con goma de mascar


----------



## ninodeves (Nov 17, 2018)

es fácil para nosotros,pero para alguien que no sabe ni cual es el positivo y el negativo,pues como que no.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2018)

Tengo un gato y un bisturí,_ ¿ Como lo castro ? _


----------



## Osfonsa (Jun 8, 2020)

Hola soy nuevo acá y un completo inexperto pero tengo un problema con el radio del carro*,* es una pantalla*,* todo le sirve*,* todo suena pero a la hora de poner radio se queda mudo*,* ya le di reset*, ¿* quien me puede ubicar*?*
La verdad no se q*ue* le pasó*,* solo iba de camino y dejo de sonar y como estaba en una zona rural creí q*ue* era falta de señal pero sorpresa no fue así*,* si pongo dvd funciona normalmente*,* igual con bluetoo*th ,* auxiliares*,* todo suena solo el radio no.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Y... La marca y modelo...?


----------



## Osfonsa (Jun 9, 2020)

Es chino*,* en la etiqueta dice ha 6000*,* tiene 20 pines en la conexión*,* le envío todo lo q*ue* dice


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 10, 2020)

No encuentro informacion. Probablemente el modulo de radio tenga inconvenientes. Puede ser soldaduras frias (falsos contactos), o puede que haya algo mas grave.

Dependiendo de tus conocimientos, podrias realizar pruebas, peeeero solo si sabes algo un poco basico de electronica


----------



## Osfonsa (Jun 10, 2020)

Pues básico*,* pero lo malo es q*ue* no tengo la herramienta e igual he tratado de investigar pero no he podido encontrar nada.
*¿ *Que serían las pruebas *?*


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 11, 2020)

Sin herramientas, ninguna.

Lo minimo; soldador de unos 30 a 40 watts maximo, estaño, desoldador (chupador, piston, malla, etc), tester/multimetro.

Se desarma, se mira algun componente defectuoso, se mira falsos contactos/soldaduras frias, se miden tensiones con el equipo conectado, se busca info de los integrados/modulos


----------



## Osfonsa (Jun 11, 2020)

Mil gracias


----------

